

Update to Palm SDK and Early Access Program - augustus
http://pdnblog.palm.com/2009/06/an-update-on-the-early-access-program-and-the-sdk/

======
jsz0
I'll say the same thing I said about the iPhone SDK: They should take their
time and get it right. The worst thing they could do is allow a lot of shoddy
resource hogging, crash prone, applications get out there. They also need to
ensure good backwards compatibility. They can't release an alpha quality SDK
today and break everyone's apps in 3 months. End user experience is very
important and making people scared and weary of third party apps taking over
their phone (multitasking has some downsides eh?) would be a horrible mistake.
Take your time, do it right.

------
johnnybgoode
Does anyone know how much of webOS has been released as open source? Anything
interesting?

